
Ask HN: How can I live by my principles? - typicalday
Hi,<p>Without going into too much personal detail - I&#x27;m not living by my own principles.<p>My view of the world doesn&#x27;t fit my lifestyle, I work on things that aren&#x27;t important to me, etc<p>How can I get on track?  What strategies do YOU use to live by YOUR principles?
======
Jaruzel
In all seriousness it sounds like you are going through a mid-life crisis.
Where you wake up one day, and think 'wtf am I doing with my life?'.

I don't have any answers for you, but I do know where you are coming from
though.

------
DebasishPanda
Try to make one thing right. That often leads to help you change more things
in life.

